
MongoDB 3.2 released, called “a giant leap” - manigandham
https://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.2
======
mailslot
I love the idea of data validation, but... I currently work with people whom
will welcome this as an invitation to spend weeks upfront designing strict
schema.

